# Better shot to ID peacock



## haywood (Nov 13, 2005)

I finally took some time to get some better shots of the dominant fish on my tank. He is approx 4" and I got him for $12 labeled as red shoulder peacock.


----------



## haywood (Nov 13, 2005)

I think hes either a Ruby Red or MAYBE Ruby Red Stuartgrandi Metangula.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I still say Ruby or German Red.

The Aulonocara from Metangula is NOT a Ruby Red, but a stuartgranti.... one of the Red Shoulder types. But that isn't this fish.


----------



## barst00lprophet (Jan 24, 2010)

nice fish...i'll give you 13 bucks for him.lol


----------



## haywood (Nov 13, 2005)

Fogelhund said:


> I still say Ruby or German Red.
> 
> The Aulonocara from Metangula is NOT a Ruby Red, but a stuartgranti.... one of the Red Shoulder types. But that isn't this fish.


It says that in the species profile library on this site I thought? :-?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

haywood said:


> Fogelhund said:
> 
> 
> > I still say Ruby or German Red.
> ...


http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1402

I don't see it saying Red Ruby anywhere??????


----------



## haywood (Nov 13, 2005)

http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1391


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

It's one of the so called man bred Red Peacocks.


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

noki said:


> It's one of the so called man bred Red Peacocks.


Agreed. I used to have one exactly the same as the fish pictured. Mine was pretty aggressive for a peacock.


----------



## cbryan1976 (Mar 2, 2007)

I have the same fish, sold as Red Rubins, and is the dominant peacock in my tank (but maybe just because he's the largest! - although not quite as large or coloured up as yours yet)

Red Rubins are from what I understand probably a line-bred fish of the species Aulonocara Stuartgranti "Chipoka", however no one is certain, and there's too much of a risk of them being a hybrid to ever let them mix with wild populations or treated as anything but a hybrid.


----------



## haywood (Nov 13, 2005)

Interesting... hes a tough cookie but not too harsh on the others


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

imo looks more like a german red, a lot of blue, and that deeper orange looks just like a german i used to own


----------

